# [SOLVED] mounting my Android G-1 phone's Micrio SD card..

## flacvest

Anyone know how to do this? I looked up :

# dmesg | tail

which sees the HTC G-1 Android handset and the card as /dev/sdd dunno how to go from here...

tried to mount as vfat with no luck. LOST now. 

Any ideas??

----------

## audiodef

Depending on the kernel version, there could be options for SD cards to compile into the kernel.

----------

## bbgermany

When you connect your G1, check for the messages on the display of the phone. You need to tell the phone, that it has to share the storage.

bb

edit: basic usb-storage should do the trick.

----------

## flacvest

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> When you connect your G1, check for the messages on the display of the phone. You need to tell the phone, that it has to share the storage.
> 
> bb
> 
> edit: basic usb-storage should do the trick.

 

So do you know how??

----------

## weaksauce

you don't get a notification pop-up on the phone saying it's attached to a computer?  You should, and if you click that and say 'mount' or whatever it is, then you can just mount it like a usb-device in gentoo.

----------

## bbgermany

yes i know how:

1. attach the phone and wait for the sound from the phone

2. take the phone and klick on the messages on top of the screen

3. accept the connection message

4. mount the phone in linux with "mount /dev/sdX1 /mountpoint"

sdX1 will be in your /var/log/messages

bb

----------

## weaksauce

is your G1 rooted / are you running debian on the phone or do you otherwise have something on your sdcard mounted as a loopback device on your phone?  If so, the phone won't give an error, but it can't unmount the card.

----------

## flacvest

 *weaksauce wrote:*   

> is your G1 rooted / are you running debian on the phone or do you otherwise have something on your sdcard mounted as a loopback device on your phone?  If so, the phone won't give an error, but it can't unmount the card.

 

rooted?? i dont know what that means? nope i just got it from T-Mobile... Pls enlighten me...

----------

## flacvest

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> yes i know how:
> 
> 1. attach the phone and wait for the sound from the phone
> 
> 2. take the phone and klick on the messages on top of the screen
> ...

 

I HAD NOT been accepting the connection message and subseqently NOT TELLING THE G-1 android phone to mount. NOW IT SHOWS UP IN banshee media player AND in Thunar. Thank You bbgermany and all others!! Thank you veery much!

I am now one happy Birthday Boy! [this was a B-Day gift to self!]

----------

